# West Coast Haunters Conventions?



## ShellHawk

You can go to the West Coast Haunters Convention:
http://westcoasthauntersconvention.com/It's the only thing I'm aware of on the West Coast.
Honestly! If you people listened to Hauntcast, you'd know these things! ;o)


----------



## bootoyou

we went to the wchc last year at the school for the deaf in salem or, it was a blast and had a lot of great exhibits and demonstrations. they said that they were coming back next year but they were going to do it at a local hotel or something next year. doing the show at a state school had too many regs, and they had to get insurance just to do a demo. i heard that from the davis graveyard people and havent heard any more.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sorry I can't make it, but it sounds like a blast!


----------



## savagehaunter

I was there and met Shelhawk in person. The WCHC is great and it is happening again in May 2011.


----------



## pinkzombie

The West Coast Haunters Convention 2011 is on for May 13, 14 & 15 again in Salem Oregon at the School for the Deaf. I was taking with my friend Brian Wolfe who is teaching a class in mask making. This will be a cool class, they are working to make it so you will get to take home a mold of your own face so you can keep on making masks. I am teaching a class on pretty gore and selling a variety of top makeup brands and fx supplies to create wicked face and body art.

I also heard that Extreme Home Makeover did some work for their haunt up there and so a good turn out is expected. Midwest haunters Convention is a blast and a half and Kelly and Neena and their crew kick it. But forget the distance it's the dates that do me in. I just can not get away then
although friends are asking me to come. If you are looking for a convention on the west coast - this is it. See you there.


----------



## bootoyou

That sounds awesome, can't wait to see your demo, last year was great so can't wait to see what's in store this year!


----------



## bootoyou

Forgot to mention, it was the halloween episode of extreme make over that they rebuilt the haunted house, and also the boys dorm at the school for the deaf.


----------



## Nyxy

There are more updates on the facebook page for west coast haunters convention about what's going on, what he's working on getting, or confirming what's happening and when.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=2361831622#!/pages/West-Coast-Haunters-Convention/254980180328


----------



## bootoyou

They have their own website also, its just westcoasthauntersconvention.com, but I'm going to check out the facebook page also. Thanks for the info,


----------



## Herman Secret

Lots of good things happening this year at WCHC, Davis Graveyard will be doing a make and take, as well as lots of great workshops lined up (including prop making tips and trips hosted by yours truly) Ed has done a great job in generating more interest. Hope to see a few of you there this year.


----------



## bootoyou

The davis graveyard folks do a great job at presenting their work. We went to their open house last year, and stopped by a few times to see their place. I'm in oregon city a few miles away so we get to enjoy their work. I'm really looking forward to seeing what they have in store for us this year. Can't wait to see you all there!


----------



## Nyxy

Time to start thinking on this again right? Yay. Can barely wait to see how much has been added and who all will be there and all the workshops that are planned.


----------



## bootoyou

*Be there!*

We'll be there all weekend, we are going to go through their haunted house at the school for the deaf of course, with the lights on and off, the walk through sounds fun. We need to put a photo book together of our place so we can share ideas with others. We never even thought about doing that last time. I've been building led spotlights for headstone illumination and I'm just dying to share how easy and fun they are to build. If I would have figured it out earlier I might have been able to present it to everyone, but there's always next year! I've built headstones and some lighted, smoking coffins that turned out awesome too. I love doing this, and the convention is at a perfect time to get ideas, and have time left to save a little moola to put them into action. You will find great ideas, as well as the knowledge of how to make it hsppen at your house, if you just show up with a camera and a notebook. So be there!
I look forward to seeing what I can learn, and share!


----------



## Herman Secret

West Coast haunters convention is 2 weeks away ... looking forward to seeing some of you guys there ... show of hands who is going


----------



## bootoyou

Mememememememem!


----------



## bootoyou

Were you doing a demo on how to build a spell book like yours, or was is on another subject?


----------



## Herman Secret

bootoyou said:


> Were you doing a demo on how to build a spell book like yours, or was is on another subject?


I will have the spell book on display with a few other props, my workshop however will be on home haunter hints and tips showing some easy make props, makeovers and a few ideas that I have gathered together. 

I will be exhibiting over the three days and would be only too happy to give instructions on making a spell book.

btw, I have made one for the show and will be donating it as one of the raffle prizes, so make sure you get your tickets


----------



## bootoyou

Too cool, I'm getting a ticket then, you showed it to the wife and I last year and it was really nice. I'm getting waay excited for this show, can't wait to see what you've got for us.


----------



## Herman Secret

bootoyou said:


> Too cool, I'm getting a ticket then, you showed it to the wife and I last year and it was really nice. I'm getting waay excited for this show, can't wait to see what you've got for us.


Tomorrow I will be doing a run through of my workshop presentation with some friends. All going well and if I got it right first time, I will have a few days to kill. If so I will put together an how to on making a spell book and may just make the spell book used in the how to, available for purchase ... can't promise anything yet


----------



## bootoyou

Nice, looking forward to it.


----------



## Herman Secret

OK guys, just over a week to go to WCHC. Putting the final touches on my booth display so let me know if there is anything from my haunt that you would like to see up close in the display ... PM or post your requests here


----------



## bootoyou

Are you bringing your bicycle wheel chandelier? That sounded pretty cool.


----------



## Herman Secret

Yes, I will have two there, one complete and one showing the make up


----------



## bootoyou

Nice, I needed a refresher!


----------



## scourge

We are getting really excited for WCHC. It will be fun to meet forum members. Be sure to stop by our booth (The Skull Shoppe) and say hi. This years vendor line up looks amazing. See every one there!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hauntcast will also be representin' at the West Coast Haunters Convention on 5/13 & 5/14. Robert Santos from Mantooth Manor will be working the booth along with our graphics guru Guy Miller. Be sure to stop by, say hi, and get your free hug.


----------



## savagehaunter

WOA there. what the [email protected]%% happened with Shelhawk being at the convention?


----------



## ShellHawk

Sadly, I (meaning my husband) don't have limitless pockets, and Transworld was the only con of the year for me. Since I haven't had a real job for a few years and I'm not making millions on either my business or Hauntcast, I have to stay home. ( Sad panda.
Have a cold one for me, though!
Shell


----------



## bobzilla

I won't be able to make it, but my friend, Jerry Jewell (owner of SkullTronix), will be there showing off his new products and also selling my new line of props.
Stop by and check out his booth if you get the chance. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/103565-barrels-barrels-more-barrels.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/103573-seawweed-barnacles.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/103546-ladies-gentlemen-eelvis-has-left-building.html


----------



## Nyxy

Packed and Ready to go. Driving down tomorrow so we'll be fresh and early Friday.


----------



## Herman Secret

Just got back from setting up my booth... I'm sandwiched between Tom Devlin and my good friend Chad Hawks (Chateau Grrr) ... couldn't have asked for better company


----------



## bootoyou

One day left, you had better go tomorrow or you'll have to wait a whole year! Herman secret put on a great demo, very informative, and entertaining. We've seen several demos and are going back tomorrow to finish up the weekend. Thanks to everyone for your great work.


----------



## Haunter

Johnny Thunder said:


> Hauntcast will also be representin' at the West Coast Haunters Convention on 5/13 & 5/14. Robert Santos from Mantooth Manor will be working the booth along with our graphics guru Guy Miller. Be sure to stop by, say hi, and get your free hug.


WTF? Robert and Stacy didn't give me my free hug! I may have to reconsider my Hauntcast subscription...

Scourge's skulls, bobzilla's latex props, and Herman Secret's props and class were off da hook!


----------



## bootoyou

Ditto, no friggin hug here either, cool pics haunter, I love that. I diddnt get to your site yet, but I will. Thanks for the heads up on the dolby 5.1, that made my year!


----------



## Haunter

bootoyou said:


> Ditto, no friggin hug here either, cool pics haunter, I love that. I diddnt get to your site yet, but I will. Thanks for the heads up on the dolby 5.1, that made my year!


Let me know if you need any help with your audio!


----------



## bootoyou

I will, thanks so much. Still trying to digest all of my info and leads I pocked up from the wrud, but I will be buggin you for sure, thanks


----------

